# Free pattern website



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just found this site, think it could be interesting:-
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/yarnsearch.php?id=1


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Also on this site free 'how to' videos and some super yarn at VERY good prices.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice site but shipping would kill me as I am in the USA...Thanks for the pattern site, I can always use it...


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes but I get really jealous when I see all your bargains in the US. Good to have found a UK site!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They have beautiful patterns. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing some real nice patterns and great site.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So many patterns. If I would only do more than I look, I'd be surprised at what I would get done. :lol:


----------



## ztal (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for the site , some nice patterns


----------



## b00kworm22 (Aug 31, 2012)

Chaty said:


> Nice site but shipping would kill me as I am in the USA...Thanks for the pattern site, I can always use it...


Hi Chaty 
Try http://www.**************/

$5.95 to get your yarn shipped anywhere in the US, no matter how much you order. (I got to it by going retailers >US)

Also note Garn studios is a Nordic company who translate their patterns into UK english AND american English. Sometimes their patterns can be confusing as you usually get non-native English speakers translating their patterns. Also you can find different results if you look at US english or UK English.

Have fun. 
Michelle


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

nice patterns, but I find Drops patterns very hard to understand. Maybe because they are translated into English?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My LYS carries their products. Also the patterns are very nice and come in many different languages.


----------



## StitchedUp (Nov 15, 2012)

You guys, this company's patterns are FREE. You will have to substitute the yarn if you don't live in Europe but that is really easy because they give very specific gauge info. I've knit a couple of their jumpers with substitute yarn and they turned out great. As for the difficulty understanding them I get that because they aren't written in the standard published pattern mode. I print the patterns off then transcribe them by hand or type them out on the computer. As you write it out you get your head around the instructions and because you wrote it, you'll know just how to read it. Give it a try. Their patterns are really great.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> nice patterns, but I find Drops patterns very hard to understand. Maybe because they are translated into English?


Me, too. They do have beautiful, interesting patterns, though.


----------

